# New Skiff Purchase



## JB the Redfisher (Jan 5, 2020)

Been looking a while and have several skiffs in mind but would like your input, especially if you have experience with the craft you're recommending. So, the question is which skiff would you purchase with the following stipulations.
$40K limit
3 y/o or newer
15' - 17' max LOA
70 HP max (but not averse to 30 or 40 HP at all) not looking for a speed demon
6" draft or better
TM on bow
polling platform
prefer side console but center is acceptable
nice fit and finish 
of course no wood construction
will be using TM 70% and Poling 30%
would like respectable big water handling (mostly dry and fairly soft is fine)
Your input highly appreciated!!


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

BT Mosquito but it is an 18' LOA (doesn't feel like it though).

I don't have a trolling motor on mine because it is exclusively for the flats in the keys.

That's the skiff I did purchase, anyway .


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Xcaliber


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Sub 6” draft?? Not happening in most skiffs at that price, just saying. Maybe a EvoX, light Cayo 173, Glide or Eldora.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

If you’re going to be using trolling motor 70% of the time a 6” draft is not necessary, a trolling motor needs at least a foot. 

lots of used boats is your price range that will fit your needs. HB, Maverick, BT etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> Xcaliber


Nailed it and Thank you!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with @sotilloa1078 that you can't run a TM in 6".

I also noticed in your Xpress thread that you want to run to the MS barrier islands. Assuming you're talking about the Chandeleurs, I've done that from Hopedale in my 2018 Marquesa before, and it gets way too rough for crossing in any 6" draft boat that I know of.

If you're serous about staying at 70HP or less for a 3YO or younger boat then I think you should have an aluminum fabricator add a poling platform to the boat in the link, and you'll have a lot of fun in it with plenty money left over.

https://www.boattrader.com/boat/2019-key-west-1720-cc-6864120/


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

About the budget. If you are paying cash then that is great, but dont get into some crazy length loan. If you cant pay it off in 3 or 4 years MAX then lower your budget. 

Just food for thought and enjoy your purchase!


----------



## JB the Redfisher (Jan 5, 2020)

Big Fish said:


> About the budget. If you are paying cash then that is great, but dont get into some crazy length loan. If you cant pay it off in 3 or 4 years MAX then lower your budget.
> 
> Just food for thought and enjoy your purchase!


@Big Fish agree totally and yes this will be a cash purchase. Been Debt free (except house) for 3 years and WILL not go back!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

JB the Redfisher said:


> @Big Fish agree totally and yes this will be a cash purchase. Been Debt free (except house) for 3 years and WILL not go back!!!


Smart decision! I made it a few years back now and only 1.5 yrs left on house! Never again unless for some weird medical thing will I have any debt!


----------



## JB the Redfisher (Jan 5, 2020)

sotilloa1078 said:


> If you’re going to be using trolling motor 70% of the time a 6” draft is not necessary, a trolling motor needs at least a foot.
> 
> lots of used boats is your price range that will fit your needs. HB, Maverick, BT etc.


the issue is 30% of the time when I do push i need to get in 6 or so inches of water.


----------



## JB the Redfisher (Jan 5, 2020)

ebr said:


> BT Mosquito but it is an 18' LOA (doesn't feel like it though).
> 
> I don't have a trolling motor on mine because it is exclusively for the flats in the keys.
> 
> That's the skiff I did purchase, anyway .


yeah i really like that boat and is on the top of the list. however I like the strike as well and seems (from their website) that it could handle a bit rougher water. How would you compare the the two (mosquito vs. strike)?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

JB the Redfisher said:


> the issue is 30% of the time when I do push i need to get in 6 or so inches of water.


I hear ya. 6” and a good/dry ride is a tall order as a good ride requires deadrise. Find one that gets close to what you want draft wise. But if you have to cross open water often a flat bottom boat may not be what you really want. IMHO


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

I know of a boat that drafts 5”-6” and the bottom ain’t flat!​


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I hear ya. 6” and a good/dry ride is a tall order as a good ride requires deadrise. Find one that gets close to what you want draft wise. But if you have to cross open water often a flat bottom boat may not be what you really want. IMHO


6" draft and "respectable big water handling" may not be mutually exclusive, but hard to accomplish.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Boatbrains said:


> I know of a boat that drafts 5”-6” and the bottom ain’t flat!​


Does it fit in the budget? lol I know of one also. But it ain’t in the budget.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Does it fit in the budget? lol I know of one also. But it ain’t in the budget.


@$40k, I can get you in a carbon fiber/epoxy version/ alexseal yacht paint with a 50 Suzuki/Yamaha. Custom deck layout with proper dry storage, color of your choice! Can start the build in 2 months!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I can tell you for a fact that a Mosquito with CC, power pole, no TM, no TM battery and two 185# dudes won't draft in 6". I measured 8" fore and aft as it stuck. Great big water boat though due to the sharp bow entry and V up front. It's a nice ride, a little more tippy than most skiffs this size but EXCELLENT fit, finish and BT has great customer service!
Best,


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

JB the Redfisher said:


> yeah i really like that boat and is on the top of the list. however I like the strike as well and seems (from their website) that it could handle a bit rougher water. How would you compare the the two (mosquito vs. strike)?


Strike has more beam, more freeboard (Same as Vengeance), larger fuel tank. Yes it will handle more. The BT website shows their models from Micro to lightning. Each progresses with a larger footprint from smaller to larger. BT makes a great boat whichever model is chosen.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sub 6" and big water handling is tough to find in one boat. If it was truly feasible, we'd all be driving the same boats.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> @$40k, I can get you in a carbon fiber/epoxy version/ alexseal yacht paint with a 50 Suzuki/Yamaha. Custom deck layout with proper dry storage, color of your choice! Can start the build in 2 months!


Now I’m serious. Where’s your website? You have all the tools and skills. You even have a name. X - Caliber skiffs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Now I’m serious. Where’s your website? You have all the tools and skills. You even have a name. X - Caliber skiffs.


Patience Grasshopper.​


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Patience Grasshopper.​


I can help you design it. No joke.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> I can help you design it. No joke.


Design what?


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Design what?


Your website that’ll help you beat any other custom skiff competition.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Your website that’ll help you beat any other custom skiff competition.


10/4, I need a website yes... but also need a building and a few other key elements to see this through.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> 10/4, I need a website yes... but also need a building and a few other key elements to see this through.


You’re right about that. I would have some fun with it though.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> 10/4, I need a website yes... but also need a building and a few other key elements to see this through.


the old Pro Line spot is open.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

MariettaMike said:


> the old Pro Line spot is open.


Right! We could move HB, Chittum, Eastcape, Floyd, Ankona, and a few others in that place and have room left over for Ramlin! And it would take is all to cover the mortgage lol!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

JB the Redfisher said:


> Been looking a while and have several skiffs in mind but would like your input, especially if you have experience with the craft you're recommending. So, the question is which skiff would you purchase with the following stipulations.
> $40K limit
> 3 y/o or newer
> 15' - 17' max LOA
> ...


The Ankona Advent and Salt Marsh Skiffs Heron 16 would fit the bill for what you are describing. Feel free to hit me up if you are interested in pricing or if you have any questions. 863-860-7250


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have and EC Evox and a used one or a new one without all the bells and whistles could be had for your budget.

Like others have mentioned, you're not going to have a great poling skiff, that floats in 6," and great in open water. Mine rides great with light chop but when the wind or boat traffic kicks up you just tab down and go slower. not miserable but not a bay boat.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Just picked up new BT side console Mosquito. Tried a Vengeance & Strike prior to purchase. Both capable of heavier water than Mosquito. Cannot comment yet on draft. 
Love the Mosquito. BT fit, finish & customer service fantastic!


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Buffalo Bob said:


> Just picked up new BT side console Mosquito. Tried a Vengeance & Strike prior to purchase. Both capable of heavier water than Mosquito. Cannot comment yet on draft.
> Love the Mosquito. BT fit, finish & customer service fantastic!


Congrats on the new BT. You will love it.


----------



## Captain John (Sep 17, 2015)

Xplor boat works just posted an incredible skiff an 18” carbon tiller skiff. New for less then 40k


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

JB the Redfisher said:


> Been looking a while and have several skiffs in mind but would like your input, especially if you have experience with the craft you're recommending. So, the question is which skiff would you purchase with the following stipulations.
> $40K limit
> 3 y/o or newer
> 15' - 17' max LOA
> ...


I have been on guided flats skiffs in southern Florida. Most my experience has been the waters around pine island, on the flats and open water. The Hpx will do all you want except for your budget. I have been on Ranger a Phantom that does what you want but it is not the most dry hull. Beavertail has the reputation as maybe the most dry sky in the price range you have listed. The have three models that meet or exceed your functional requirements. The beavertail owners like their boats. I owned a Redfisher 18, and presently own Ghost 17. They exceed your hp and draft needs. For you list I would focus on a new or used beavertail. They are very nice professionals to work with.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Used HPX (faster) or get a Chris Morejohn Beryllium (better) built for you.


----------



## fostert4 (Aug 17, 2015)

I second Captain John, check out Xplor Boatworks’ x18. Disclaimer - I am a member of the team, but yes you could get a brand new one for less than your budget and it checks all the boxes (except the extra foot in length).


----------



## TIM WILMOT (Sep 4, 2019)

JB the Redfisher said:


> Been looking a while and have several skiffs in mind but would like your input, especially if you have experience with the craft you're recommending. So, the question is which skiff would you purchase with the following stipulations.
> $40K limit
> 3 y/o or newer
> 15' - 17' max LOA
> ...


----------



## TIM WILMOT (Sep 4, 2019)

Check out Beavertail Skiffs


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Ben Sheppard said:


> I have been on guided flats skiffs in southern Florida. Most my experience has been the waters around pine island, on the flats and open water. The Hpx will do all you want except for your budget. I have been on Ranger a Phantom that does what you want but it is not the most dry hull. Beavertail has the reputation as maybe the most dry sky in the price range you have listed. The have three models that meet or exceed your functional requirements. The beavertail owners like their boats. I owned a Redfisher 18, and presently own Ghost 17. They exceed your hp and draft needs. For you list I would focus on a new or used beavertail. They are very nice professionals to work with.


SJC! Where do you live?


----------



## Wayne Serpa (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ve got a 17 6 Hells bay tunnel 2001 everything else is new 60 hp Suzuki tiller great boat


----------



## drew ellison (Dec 17, 2019)

JB the Redfisher said:


> Been looking a while and have several skiffs in mind but would like your input, especially if you have experience with the craft you're recommending. So, the question is which skiff would you purchase with the following stipulations.
> $40K limit
> 3 y/o or newer
> 15' - 17' max LOA
> ...


----------



## drew ellison (Dec 17, 2019)

JB the Redfisher said:


> Been looking a while and have several skiffs in mind but would like your input, especially if you have experience with the craft you're recommending. So, the question is which skiff would you purchase with the following stipulations.
> $40K limit
> 3 y/o or newer
> 15' - 17' max LOA
> ...


----------



## drew ellison (Dec 17, 2019)

Beavertail B1 4” draft super skinny and run good in a 1 to 2 chop


----------



## TGiF (Feb 2, 2020)

Check out the Towee Calusa 17' - moderate pricing -- Hybrid Skiff. Good if you do more than flats fishing.
https://www.toweemarine.com/


----------



## chops (Mar 2, 2016)

JB the Redfisher said:


> Been looking a while and have several skiffs in mind but would like your input, especially if you have experience with the craft you're recommending. So, the question is which skiff would you purchase with the following stipulations.
> $40K limit
> 3 y/o or newer
> 15' - 17' max LOA
> ...


----------



## chops (Mar 2, 2016)

Egret 16 Moccassin.... new model.
Check out Egret Facebook Page for photos and video's.


----------



## Tran plate (Feb 4, 2020)

Come take a ride on the Baby Cat...let pm me, we can setup a demo ride...no pressure to buy


----------



## Tran plate (Feb 4, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/983512575173592/permalink/1205063233018524/

Gets up really shallow too


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Matts said:


> I can tell you for a fact that a Mosquito with CC, power pole, no TM, no TM battery and two 185# dudes won't draft in 6". I measured 8" fore and aft as it stuck. Great big water boat though due to the sharp bow entry and V up front. It's a nice ride, a little more tippy than most skiffs this size but EXCELLENT fit, finish and BT has great customer service!
> Best,


I agree with your draft and rough water assessment of the mosquito but I would not call that skiff tippy for its size. Its not really an 18ft skiff. It fishes more like a 16ft due to the sponsons. And it beam is very deceiving because of the taper to the stern. Its 58" (+ or - an inch) at the stern and the waterline is even narrower. Its a borderline micro even though the draft is a tad more than most. The newer Mosquitos are a bit lighter now may give you another inch but not sure. When you compare the mosquito to similar beam skiffs (not 70" but more like low 60s") its pretty stable. I have had two 200lb men on the same side without dunking the gunnel.


----------

